# Snugglers



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I love seeing pictures of dogs snuggling with each other, and after seeing the picture of Cruiser and Abbie, I thought I'd start a thread to post all your snuggling pictures. 

I don't have any on my computer though, so not off to a very good start!:doh: Let's see what everyone else has!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh I have TONS. Lemme dig some up.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

You'll notice the common theme with mine is that Sam is usually the one resting the head on top, or the cuddling instigator of th two LOL except this first one below when Dill decided he wanted a little spoon with his bro  (although I think its more likely that Dillon was sleeping and minding his own business when Sam squeezed against/under him lol)
























































and this one is Me, Dillon, Sam, and Jeff (leg) all snuggled on the couch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Yay what a great thread, I am going to use these pictures to show my fiance why we should have 2 goldens!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Marleys mummy said:


> Yay what a great thread, I am going to use these pictures to show my fiance why we should have 2 goldens!!



Seeing my two cuddle their first day together was the awesomest feeling in the world.  Two is twice the fun and twice the snuggles.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh dear! I love Sam and Dillon spooning and the one of Sam's arm around Dill's neck! And I'm not sure who it is in the picture of Maggies Mom where they're laying face to face on the couch, but they're so cute! Gus has just recently started to cuddle with us and tolerate any other dog touching him. I snuck a couple of pictures of him and Charlie Brown on a road trip where they were laying on each other, but I have no idea where they are.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

THANKS guys! And I thought I wanted a 2nd one bad before this thread...

I love the pictures though!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Come on there has to be some more snugglers out there????


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,this tread is great.I really ,really have to look for fotos.Mine is not snugly bunnies at all.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I hate that most of my pics of them snuggling are crappy quality. It's because they are usually taken with my cell phone cuz I know if I were to get up to get the camera, they'd move! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> I hate that most of my pics of them snuggling are crappy quality. It's because they are usually taken with my cell phone cuz I know if I were to get up to get the camera, they'd move! LOL


Gotta keep you camera close by.......Mine sits on my desk ready to shoot..


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

We have a lot of snuggle pictures--here are a few.

Shiloh & Spirit


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Opps sorry about that--I can't seem to get them to come thru :doh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww- love this thread.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Aiyana and Dream were always big snugglers, this is the only pic I have available right now, but one of my favorites. Hurley and Dream don't snuggle at all, and Dream is no way going to let Layla any where near her at this point LOL.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Now this is a perfect thread for my girls!

They love snuggling...they're mother and daughter, for those of you who do not know!


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

One more try---fingers crossed 

Shiloh & Spirit


----------



## heathermexum (Feb 14, 2008)

These are the cutest pics ever. Now I wish I had 2 goldens so they could snuggle!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel does not snuggle! But I do have one rare pic of them when Will was a pup.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Awwwww...these pictures are great. We only have Rufus (so far) but I have a picture of him snuggling with our middle son, does that count?


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I just realized that I never caught my dogs snuggling on camera. I do have some doggie and kittie snuggling.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww my fave pics are dog and kitty snuggly ones


----------

